# LCD Monitor - Turns off after 3 seconds



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

My friends got this LCD monitor and when he turns it on it seems like everything is fine... The picture looks perfect, power lights on, menu pops up....

But after like 3 or so seconds, it turns off... If you look at it from the right angle you can still see what was on it...

I could be wrong, but I always thought that even *without* signal, a monitor could display the menu - but not this one..

What could be wrong with it? I've messed with the cord so i dont think its that...


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Without a signal it won't display anything. Could be something enternal on the monitor has gone out. Has he tried using any of the controls on the monitor such as brightness and contrast? How old is the LCD?


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

all the brightness and contrast is in the menu I was talking about, which only shows during the first 3 seconds of it being on (before the screen cuts out)..


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

theoneandonlybd said:


> But after like 3 or so seconds, it turns off... If you look at it from the right angle you can still see what was on it...


If you can still see the desktop, then the monitor isn't turning off, the backlight is just going out. Shine a flashlight on it and make sure it's still displaying the image. It (the backlight) probably needs to be replaced. It's not neccessarily an easy thing to do, but if you feel like you're up to doing it, it's cheaper than buying a new monitor.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To make sure it is the monitor, you might try connecting it to another computer.


----------



## The_PC_Gamer (Sep 20, 2004)

i had same problem with my laptop screen, but it went away after a few days of use.


----------

